# TT's on Air, tuckin rim



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

I know there are a few real good air setups in here but i cant seem to remember anyone whose really tucked a large wheel, id love to see some tucked 19's laying frame, i know its possible







Im thinking of getting a 225 and i really want to go that route.. MikeGilbert is my insperation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (MidwestDubMafia)*

search in the air ride forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (MidwestDubMafia)*

or search for the thread titled "slammed TT's and Agressive wheel setups" probably third or fourth page by now. a few in there are bagged.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

So far the ones that I know who are bagged are weakstyles, SoloGLI, iamraymond, and I believe soon to be Morio.
In the air suspension forum, iamraymond has a nice thread documenting his build. When I acquire a TT, hopefully soon, I'll be bagging it with Bagyards all around and Accuair management. Everything is available from Open Road Tuning, so one really big order will be placed!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just BARELY tucking rim in front, but sadly, the mason-techs dont allow for tucking in the rear without modifying the brackets. I have the OG Bagyards in the front at the moment, but I have a set of Bombers coming soon for some more low







Then just need to notch the frame and I should be dragging subframe.
First and third pics show the passenger side with no notch... and it sits right at the lip, driver side just slightly tucks the lip.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

wheel specs on those LM's? 19's im guessing. and if i go air it will definetly be Bagyard, Er[email protected] basically went through the install with me through text messages when i bagged my GTI


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

19x8.5et25 with 215/35/19 Nitto Neo-Gen (Awesome tire, great stretch, and very quiet). On a mk4/FWD TT they are prefect offsets as is. But because the quattro creats camber when the car is aired out, it sits inside the fenders, so I'm going to be adding something between a 5mm and 10mm spacer. I have two spacers to test fit sitting in the car, but both of my torque wrenches broke on me recently and I've been working 60+ hours a week right now, so I just haven't had time to try them out yet.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

someone post the red one....


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (225TTRoadster)*

Its in the classifieds, weakstyles ? I think is the sig.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here are a couple of Ryan's (weakstyles.) TT with a couple different wheel setups
19x8.5et25 BBS LMs
















17x9et22 and 17x10et18 BBS RSs
















17" CCW Classics... only saw a couple pics of these wheels on the car so I don't know the specs


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FYI, weakstyles.'s TT was a 180 FWD model and he had a bag over coil setup with a frame notch on the passenger side. On the 17" CCWs and I'm assuming the 17" RS's he was lying subframe.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

I absolutely HATE stretched tires, but I have a weakspot for the amulett red on bags with any of those wheel setups! That is absoluTTely amazing!!!!!!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

godddd!! i want 19s again


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Just BARELY tucking rim in front, but sadly, the mason-techs dont allow for tucking in the rear without modifying the brackets. I have the OG Bagyards in the front at the moment, but I have a set of Bombers coming soon for some more low







Then just need to notch the frame and I should be dragging subframe.
First and third pics show the passenger side with no notch... and it sits right at the lip, driver side just slightly tucks the lip.


pm'd


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_godddd!! i want 19s again


LOL Ryan, you're the reason I figured that my LMs would be perfect, except I didn't even take into accoutn the camber that the quattro has when aired out, so now just figuring out what size spacer to get.. Any bites on the car yet??

_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
pm'd


Responded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

TT's on air are perfect.. they have a need nothing body unlike alot of Audi/VW cars that look terrible untill you work with them.. all a TT needs is a drop and maybe some wheels. there perfect as is.. but i do love the 3.2 front bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

225's reliable? i really want to buy a car that i never have to worry about.. drop it, get some wheels and call it a day


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

This is the kinda stance i wana see


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_TT's on air are perfect.. they have a need nothing body unlike alot of Audi/VW cars that look terrible untill you work with them.. all a TT needs is a drop and maybe some wheels. there perfect as is.. but i do love the 3.2 front bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

225's reliable? i really want to buy a car that i never have to worry about.. drop it, get some wheels and call it a day


Well you're coming from the world of MK4's... and TT's are Mk4 Audi's essentially. The only difference between a mk4 and a TT is the body and interior pieces. Same engine, drivetrain, suspension, etc. So the same problems you see on a mk4 (minus the annoying rattles and squeaks), you'll see on these. Maintain it well, and it won't give you any problems.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

my mk4 was very reliable, never really had any large issues.. i was just young and did so much to it.. that it just kinda feels abused so to speak.. upgraded exterior constantly taking things off, paint and such.. i want to buy a nice looking car and keep it that way.. and it seems like alot of the TT's i see are fairly stock looking except a few with the votex kit


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_I absolutely HATE stretched tires, but I have a weakspot for the amulett red on bags with any of those wheel setups! That is absoluTTely amazing!!!!!!
 i agree streched equal nasty... love love love the shaved front bumper.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_ i agree streched equal nasty... love love love the shaved front bumper. 

I thought I was the only one!








I like wide tires, always have. I really like when they sit flush with the wheel though. Hence the reason I like my BF Goodrich KDW tires, they don't really stretch, but they sure leave one heck of a contact patch on the ground!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (MidwestDubMafia)*

Wheels are 18x10 et30 and 18x8.5 et13. 
REAR:








With the Mason-Tech rears you won't be able to tuck the wheel on a quattro car without some sort of modification. You might be able to do it with the Bagyards which I believe SoloGLI is going with. 
FRONT:








The Mason-Tech fronts should be able to tuck a 18x8.5 if you notch the passenger side frame. In the picture I posted above, I can still drop the front of the car car another two inches or so.


_Modified by iamraymond at 11:59 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (iamraymond)*

can you post pics of how far the fronts wheels sit in/out of the arches? Just curious to see what that offset would look like.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (Neb)*

Here some pictures. No tires yet, but with these offsets I'll be running 215/40 in the front and I have the option to run 245/35 or 225/40 in the rear.
REAR:








FRONT:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You really need to get the car on the ground to get a better representation for the offsets. The fronts obviously won't camber like that, but I'm thinking with et13 on an 8.5, you won't be able to tuck the rim, but can probably get the fender to sit between the lip and the tire. I have 8.5et25 and on my driver side, I can't even fit my pinky between the between the wheel and the fender. As for the rears tho, I'd be interested how the car will sit aired out because it looks like it should be a good fit, but might still have room to be pushed out for a more flush fit.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Cool. Thanks for the input! Did you notch your passenger side frame yet? I'd like to see how low the front can go before binding.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Not yet, but I will sooner than later. It will be done before Wuste, but I'm in the middle of my busy season with work (Public Accountant), so working 6 days a week until 9 or later doesnt make it easy to find the time to get that done. Believe me, it will be worth it 100%. The difference on my Jetta was night and day, and makes the car look so much better.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

your GLI http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif i loved the driving shots you had when bags were full! i lol'd and the photos was actually the reasons i went bagyard


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (MidwestDubMafia)*

Norms legendary TT is the lowest quattro car I've seen on air. The setup was done by Rayvern in the UK.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (iamraymond)*

Here's one more with the Bentley wheels (19x9). And he's tucking them in the rear.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_your GLI http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif i loved the driving shots you had when bags were full! i lol'd and the photos was actually the reasons i went bagyard



LOL... anyone ever seen a RWD Jetta?? Well here you go


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Here's one more with the Bentley wheels (19x9). And he's tucking them in the rear.


I just wish he was tucking the front to match the rear. 
This car is so hawt


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (Neb)*

So much win in that picture. I think my favorite comments were when people asked where i found the lift kit for my GTI.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (MidwestDubMafia)*

What is the preferred amount of clearance to tuck? I used the TT wheel spacer calculator here -> http://www.senebphoto.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm
What I got out of it was that for the wheels I want to run with H&R TRAK+ adapters the final clearance will be 2mm in the front. To me that is a bit too close for comfort, and I already know that I am going to roll the fenders. Are there any adapters smaller than 20mm? I figure that is really pushing it as far as tolerances go.
Maybe they will just tuck up ok?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (PDubbs20AE)*

you can get custom adapters made... I did for the rear of my TT and it was about 160-200 bucks but I got what I wanted... I think the smallest width adapter you should go would be about 15mm.... so You might have some fun with 17 or 18mm


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (Morio)*

Sooo, which bag set-up will get you the lowest? 
You guys are giving me some sick, sick ideas..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (omarquez510)*

With a quattro car, I would say either bagyard/mason-tech air struts for the front. I speculate that the bagyard rears bags would get the rears lower than the mason-techs, but I haven't had any first hand experience.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (iamraymond)*

that's what solo was saying too re: rears getting lower. I know I'd go bagyards for the front if I was doing it (and from the research I did a while back this was my top choice)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: TT's on Air, tuckin rim (Neb)*

I was going to go with MASON-Tech...but I was able to get into the GB for the bagyard bombers... so I went that route.... I should have mine completed by end of month... (bags should arrive mid-march)......
So currently I am working on my management system... I will take pics and of course measurements of fender heights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

